# DD's New Laptop



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

Reason for the change from mATX + Netbook is simple.  I finally worked out my problems with my school's financial aid, so I am going to be studying abroad next semester as well, and there is no way I'm bringing a mATX system to Argentina.

Now that that's out of the way, I will be replacing my Dell Latitude D820 with a new machine.  Current laptop spec's under System Specs on the left.

I have been doing some research, and I have pretty much narrowed it down to three choices from three different companies.  The main reasons I picked these models were for their ability to be customized, 1080P screens, Blu-Ray drives, and a 2.53GHz 6MB Cache Core 2 Duo (being the T9400 or P9300).

Keep in mind that many of these have special promotions right now, so the prices will most likely change, but I am looking to order in the next couple of weeks, so it can be waiting for me at home by the 6th of December.

I'll also add that I really don't want to get another Dell, after all the problems I've had with this one, but I figured I'd include the first choice anyway, since I do like it, and it's cheap.

*Dell Studio 15*
Link: http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop_studio_15?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
System Color: Sea Sky
Intel Core 2 Duo T9400 (2.53GHz/1066Mhz FSB/6MB cache
Vista Home Premium
Hi Resolution, glossy widescreen 15.4 inch display (1920x1200)
4GB RAM Shared Dual Channel DDR2 at 800MHz
320GB SATA Hard Drive (5400RPM) - will replace with 320GB 7200RPM
256MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450
6X Slot Load Bluray (BD) Combo Drive (BD Read Only)
Intel WiFi Link 5100 802.11agn Half Mini-Card
Dell Wireless 370 Bluetooth Internal (2.1) 
Integrated 2.0M Pixel Webcam
85 Whr Lithium Ion Battery (9 cell) 
High Definition Audio 2.0
Back-lit Keyboard
Integrated Finger Print Reader
2Yr In-Home Service, Parts + Labor, 24x7 Phone Support
*$1,803.57* (I get special discounts on Dell laptops through my school)

*HP HDX16t*
Link: http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...eries&a1=Category&v1=Entertainment powerhouse
System Color: HP Liquid Metallic Finish
Windows Vista Home Premium with Service Pack 1 (64-bit) 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T9400 (2.53 GHz) 
16.0" diagonal High Definition HP Ultra BrightView Infinity Display (1920x1080p) 
2GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm) - will replace with 2x2GB
512MB NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT 
320GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive with HP ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection - will replace with 320GB 7200RPM
Webcam + Fingerprint Reader with HP Imprint Finish (Fluid) 
Intel Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-card with Bluetooth
Blu-Ray ROM with SuperMulti DVD+/-R/RW Double Layer
6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery 
2-year HP Pick Up and Return
*$2,157.78*

*Sony VAIO FW*
Link: http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...Id=8198552921644570896&parentCategoryId=16154
System Color: Black
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T9400 (2.53GHz)
Vista Home Premium 64-bit     
2 GB DDR2-SDRAM (DDR2-800, 1GBx2) - will upgrade to 2x2GB
160 GB SATA Hard Disk Drive [5400 rpm] - will upgrade to 320GB 7200RPM
Blu-ray Disc™ Read Only Drive
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3650 with 512MB vRAM
LCD 16.4" (XBRITE-FullHD™) 1920x1080
WLAN (802.11a/b/g/n) with integrated Bluetooth® technology     
3 Year Express Ship Service Plan
Integrated Web Cam
*$1,754.87*

Warranty length is not a huge thing for me, and if it breaks, I can always take out an insurance claim on it, so accidental damage protection is worthless to me, because then I can't buy a totally new machine!  I'm looking for good build quality, a great screen, decent graphics card for some light gaming (I would like decent COD4 performance), and a quick machine.

One I have is: which type of memory does the Sony VAIO FW's Mobility Radeon 3650 use (DDR2 or GDDR3)?  If it's the latter, great.  The former, and the VAIO may no longer be a choice.

What would be your choice?  Or do you have another recommendation?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 9, 2008)

you spent your entire budget for 2 machines on a fucking laptop? jeeez. i'll fart on it for ya.


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 9, 2008)

If your into gaming go with the HP lol

Unless your into that evil mind killer WoW, then go with the Sony lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 9, 2008)

HP is currently 9th in laptop sales. total shit if you ask me. especially if you saw whos beating them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

Not into WoW.  The 9600GT is a good card compared to the 3650, but how much better?  Is it worth the extra money?  Is it worth giving up the better screen and design of the Sony?


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 9, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Reason for the change from mATX + Netbook is simple.  I finally worked out my problems with my school's financial aid, so I am going to be studying abroad next semester as well, and there is no way I'm bringing a mATX system to Argentina.
> 
> Now that that's out of the way, I will be replacing my Dell Latitude D820 with a new machine.  Current laptop spec's under System Specs on the left.
> 
> ...



Hp, and just stick witht the 5400 rpm drive. Kinda a waste to buy another hdd imho.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 9, 2008)

i found a lapy at a garage sale today. it was $25. works great.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Hp, and just stick witht the 5400 rpm drive. Kinda a waste to buy another hdd imho.



I've heard that HP puts 4200RPM hard drives in relabeled as 5400RPM in their laptops.  I'm used to a 7200RPM hard drive, and it only costs $100 for a 320GB.  Why do you say HP?  It's the most expensive one.



fitseries3 said:


> i found a lapy at a garage sale today. it was $25. works great.



You're not helpful...


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 9, 2008)

i say sony, the HP is not worth the xtra $$


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 9, 2008)

Apparently the 3450 may be Gddr2 or 3:

http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-3450.9593.0.html

The 3650 can be either 2,3, or 4:

http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-3650.8839.0.html

If your going gaming laptop.  I would suggest Sager for a custom build, bad ass, monster!

I configured a 2.5GHz Intel 45nm cpu, 9800M GTS (512gddr3), single stick of 1066 DDR3, 200 GB 7.2k sata II HDD, 2 year warranty for 2300 USD.

Its a NP8660 with upgraded screen, cpu, and HDD. No Blueray though.  This would wipe the floor with the other two gpu's hands down.  Check out the 9800m GTS:

http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-9800M-GTS.9893.0.html

Almost 10k in 3d06!  Mobile gaming in a 15.4" 1900x1200 screen.  This build would knock out Cod4 for sure! 

Either way just avoid the Alienware name, their crap is waaaay over priced and not worth it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

Never heard of Sager.  I'll probably be looking into them.

But remember - light gaming.  I have my 360 for heavy gaming.  I'd rather lightly game on my laptop and still have at least a few solid hours of battery life.

EDIT: Sager without a warranty with equivalent specs (minus the nVidia 9800m GTS and DDR3) is over $2500 without a warranty.  Too expensive for me.  Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.m-techlaptops.com/specifications/mtechd900c.htm

(Sager is good too)

http://explore.toshiba.com/laptops/qosmio


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 9, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Never heard of Sager.  I'll probably be looking into them.
> 
> But remember - light gaming.  I have my 360 for heavy gaming.  I'd rather lightly game on my laptop and still have at least a few solid hours of battery life.
> 
> EDIT: Sager without a warranty with equivalent specs (minus the nVidia 9800m GTS and DDR3) is over $2500 without a warranty.  Too expensive for me.  Thanks for the info, though!



The battery life would be an issue.  Most gaming notebooks are not meant to be ran on battery.  

The build I put together had a 2 year warranty, fyi.  

www.ibuypower.com is another custom gaming site.  You can find a nice set up there.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

Holy crap MK.  That's a desktop computer stuffed into a laptop case.

OK guys.  Here's where I'm going to make this a little clearer.

I DON'T NEED A CRAZY GAMING LAPTOP!!!!!!!

I want a >$2000 laptop with a 2.53GHz processor, 1920x1080 or 1920x1200 15.4-16.4" screen, 320GB 7200RPM HDD, 4GB RAM, Blu-Ray drive, Vista Home Premium 64, and I want it to have decent battery life and look nice.  I want discrete graphics, and if I want to boot up COD4 (on medium settings at a low resolution) a few times a week for a short gaming session, I don't want it to freak out on me and give me a slideshow.  I do not want to sacrifice half of my battery life for an nVidia 9800 series GPU.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 9, 2008)

the Toshiba Qosmios give me goosebumps.. I would get one of those (just get the single GPU version)

http://explore.toshiba.com/laptops/qosmio/X305/X305-Q701

LOL,, the first one, M Tech was like $7000


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

Not bad specs, but I really want a better processor.  I've got a T7200 now, and I really need a step up from it.  And comparing it directly with the Sony, for only a few hundred dollars more, you do get a lot more from it.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2008)

Why even game if you're doing something as exciting as studying abroad?  Save some cash on the premium idea of mobile gaming and save it for your time in a foreign country!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got other money for that   Besides, with my schedule, I can only travel on long weekends, and the rest of the time, I'm stuck here with a lot of downtime, and the only thing to do for fun here is go get wasted and hump each other at clubs, which I'm not really into.



mlee49 said:


> www.ibuypower.com is another custom gaming site.  You can find a nice set up there.



I've also had a look at iBuyPower, and I'm a sucker for style.  And I really want a full 1080P screen for my Blu-Ray drive.

----

I realize I'm really picky.  I've always been really picky.  I'm pretty sure these 3 systems are about the only three that I would settle for, so I've added a poll.

One thing to keep in mind:  The Dell's price won't change much, the HP's price is a bit high (some specials for those just ended), and the Sony's is a good $300 lower than usual.  The Sony is actually on backorder until the 18th because of the price drop.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 9, 2008)

The Sony. it's the cheapest out of your choices and you said you don't need to game and as far as i know you don't need a shit hot laptop to run the internet and perform simple calculations based in excel.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the Toshibas as they are some solidly built laptops. Only thing is, Im not sure if you can really customize them.

My Wife has an HP and its one of the best Laptops Ive seen. Id go with the HP as it has what you want with it.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 9, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Holy crap MK.  That's a desktop computer stuffed into a laptop case.
> 
> OK guys.  Here's where I'm going to make this a little clearer.
> 
> ...



dell then.

what about asus?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...s+g50&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1218012519873


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...shiba&lp=6&type=product&cp=1&id=1212192365280

$999<-cheaper if you go the right store 
P7350 swap for P8400 $219 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ogle-_-Processors+-+Mobile-_-Intel-_-19111010
4GB DDR3
200GB 7200RPM
9700M


this costs $750 at some BB stores


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2008)

cdawall said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...shiba&lp=6&type=product&cp=1&id=1212192365280
> 
> $999<-cheaper if you go the right store
> P7350 swap for P8400 $219 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ogle-_-Processors+-+Mobile-_-Intel-_-19111010
> ...



I wouldn't go with that...Great price, but crappy screen resolution.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 9, 2008)

cdawall said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...shiba&lp=6&type=product&cp=1&id=1212192365280
> 
> $999<-cheaper if you go the right store
> P7350 swap for P8400 $219 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ogle-_-Processors+-+Mobile-_-Intel-_-19111010
> ...


Excellent find cdawall, I could get that and I wouldnt have to waste anymore money modding.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with KTR.  Being used to a 15.4" 1920x1200 going to a 17" 1440x900 would make me RAGE.  Great price if you don't need 1080P, though!

Same deal with the ASUS.  I *need* a 1080P or 1200P LCD.

Freaksavior, why the Dell over the others?


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 9, 2008)

because it does the same thing as the hp for $300 less. Dell isn't full of crap ware on there machines.

there is also this machine

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...at+fx&lp=2&type=product&cp=1&id=1211587727985

pretty much what you want but a 17" and no blu ray


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> because it does the same thing as the hp for $300 less. Dell isn't full of crap ware on there machines.
> 
> there is also this machine
> 
> ...



That is what I own. Fantastic laptop. Can get 3hrs of web browsing. Pretty impressive IMO.

edit: forgot to mention, no bluetooth...but you can get this micro usb bluetooth for like 10 bucks.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 9, 2008)

ktr said:


> That is what I own. Fantastic laptop. Can get 3hrs of web browsing. Pretty impressive IMO.



then convince the man he doesn't need to spend $2k on a lappy (unless its a mac  )


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> then convince the man he doesn't need to spend $2k on a lappy (unless its a mac  )



Also blue-ray drives for laptops cost about $200-300. And it very easy to swap them out (1 screw).

The 7811 is discontinued for some weird reason...It only been out for 2.5 months or so. I know newegg has the 7801, which is identical except it has a 320gb HDD and 1gb of VRAM. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834101166 . It cost a bit more, and I cannot say that 1gb of VRAM is going to be beneficial for a midrange desktop GPU.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 9, 2008)

ktr said:


> Also blue-ray drives for laptops cost about $200-300. And it very easy to swap them out (1 screw).



Ok then. so we have 

Gateway P-7811FX

Seagate 320 7200rpm

Blu ray

^ no idea if that would work


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Ok then. so we have
> 
> Gateway P-7811FX
> 
> ...



You want the BC-5500S (as in Sata). Newegg had it couple weeks ago. Cannot find it now. 

And the 7811 can support TWO hard drives, so two 200gb and raid 0 would be awesome (i am personally going to do that the next time I need to reinstall my OS). 

also bluetooth: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833242001


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 9, 2008)

ktr said:


> You want the BC-5500S (as in Sata). Newegg had it couple weeks ago. Cannot find it now.
> 
> also bluetooth: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833242001



well if we keep adding to it he might as well get the dell.


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> well if we keep adding to it he might as well get the dell.



well a mobile 3450 vs a 9800m gts ........ hmmm 

3450 can get around 1900pts in 3Dmarks06, while the 9800m gts can get 9600pts.

I am pretty sure that a 3450 will not get anything nice out of CoD4.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 9, 2008)

very true. 

gateway ftw


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2008)

OK.  Scratch the gaming aspect of it completely, because you guys are putting way too much emphasis on the GPU.  My screen is going to be 1920x1080 or 1920x1200, and I don't want to pay for (monetarily or battery life) a crazy good graphics card.  Besides, the PowerPlay on the 3450 or 3650 will help battery life a lot.

For these reasons, and for the price, I'm just about set on the Sony.  If anybody has any other suggestions (other than that it won't get me 100+FPS in COD4), I'd love to hear them before I buy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2008)

most companies have a larger battery that can last 6-8 hours.


----------



## ktr (Nov 10, 2008)

Look at the sony AW190 instead of the FW. 

You can get a 9600gt, tv tuner, 7200rpm 320gb, and extend battery for...


Edit: forgot the warranty...that might push it up a bit.



> $1844.99
> 
> and as low as $ 55.35 /month**
> Estimated Ship Date 11/18/2008
> ...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2008)

Sonys Explode ( at least the batteries do)


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2008)

The AW won't fit in my backpack


----------

